# Looking for high-efficiency freestanding stove



## begreen (May 12, 2017)

I have a friend that is looking into freestanding gas (LP) direct vent stoves to serve as a backup source of heat. This is in a remote location. Because they will be using bottled gas that they will have to haul in, a battery ignition pilot would be preferable to a standing pilot and efficiency is quite important. Size would be in the 10K-25K BTU range (min-max). 

Good design, serviceability, reliability and looks are all additional plusses. They have looked at Valor so far. Wondering about Jotul GV400, Hearthstone Waitsfield or other suggestions?


----------



## DAKSY (May 12, 2017)

begreen said:


> I have a friend that is looking into freestanding gas (LP) direct vent stoves to serve as a backup source of heat. This is in a remote location. Because they will be using bottled gas that they will have to haul in, a battery ignition pilot would be preferable to a standing pilot and efficiency is quite important. Size would be in the 10K-25K BTU range (min-max).
> 
> Good design, serviceability, reliability and looks are all additional plusses. They have looked at Valor so far. Wondering about Jotul GV400, Hearthstone Waitsfield or other suggestions?



I always like the GF400 Sebago. Nice, traditional woodstove lines in a slim body. Good heater. Not sure on the Jotul IPI systems tho. I would rather have a standing pilot, but I AM the gas geek...


----------



## begreen (May 15, 2017)

I'll pass that on to them. Are there any other stoves you particularly like in the medium sized range? Hearthstone looks out, they need power. PE gas stoves? 


If I am reading the manual correctly it looks like the GF400 DV is a standing pilot, it has a piezo ignitor, but that is just for initial turn on:
• SIT Nova 820 Millivolt System - Piezo Ignitor, Standing Pilot


----------



## DAKSY (May 15, 2017)

begreen said:


> I'll pass that on to them. Are there any other stoves you particularly like in the medium sized range? Are the Hearthstone gas stoves good?
> 
> PS: Looking at the manual the GF400 DV Sebago appears to have a standing pilot.


The Hearthstone units are REALLY sweet looking,especially the ones with soapstone or granite inserts,
& they are respectable heating units, but last I knew, their IPI systems were kinda temperamental.
 Maybe they've worked out the kinks, since I was last in the industry. 
The (Regency) Hampton units are also good heaters& the enamel models are pretty.


----------



## begreen (May 15, 2017)

I just investigated them. The Hearthstone stoves appear to require power to operate. Is that correct? Will look at the Regency and PE units next.


----------



## begreen (May 15, 2017)

Given their remote location and need for reliable backup I think keeping the stove KISS is important. Most of the Hearthstone and Hampton units appear to have electronics for special features like remote control. I'd be concerned about electronics getting fried with frequent power outages.


----------



## DAKSY (May 15, 2017)

begreen said:


> I just investigated them. The Hearthstone stoves appear to require power to operate. Is that correct? Will look at the Regency and PE units next.



They did when I last sold them & they were not reliable even when the power was steady. KISS = standing pilot, at least in my book.


----------



## begreen (May 15, 2017)

Yes, the Jotul is looking better with its SIT piezo ignitor, standing pilot. Looking at Valor next. It's a bit fancy on the controls, but the stove is entirely powered by 4 AA batteries unless the optional fan kit is ordered. A neighbor just put in the Madrona. Looks nicely made. On paper it is not quite as efficient as the Jotul, but it has a nice remote operation that include thermostat.


----------



## Highbeam (May 15, 2017)

Do these gas stoves just turn on and off with a battery thermostat or do they also modulate the output?


----------



## begreen (May 15, 2017)

Good question. I was wondering the same thing. The Valor appears to modulate the output, but I'm not sure. If not, the heat is modulated with the external thermostat, much like a home furnace. That would be ok as their main concern is back up heat to prevent pipe freezing if away and the power goes out. When home they heat 24/7 with wood.


----------



## DAKSY (May 15, 2017)

The Jotul GF models are MILLIVOLT T-stat compatible. As long as there is gas in the tank ,
they will cycle on & off based on the temperature set on the T-stat. The Sebago should run
about 13.41 hours on a 20lb tank, on HIGH with constant burning.
How long it will burn in your friend's house will depend on the insulation, the temperature set on the T-stat & the area being heated.


----------



## jebatty (May 16, 2017)

"... their main concern is back up heat to prevent pipe freezing if away and the power goes out." Same concern as ours, and we got an Empire LP with a standing pilot, piezo push button ignitor to light the pilot, millivolt thermostat, no fan. That was in 1990. Wood stove is primary, electric baseboard is for when we are not home to fuel the stove (set at 50F), and the Empire is to prevent freezing if we lost electricity (thermostat set at 40F). We leave the pilot on during winter but shut the LP off after the freeze season has ended. Two problems: 1) when the pilot is off, bats love to seek shelter via the outside vent. Will want to screen that well to prevent bats rustling inside the vented stove area; 2) be sure to test the pilot at the start of the freeze season to make sure it will light and stay on, cycle the thermostat several times to make sure the stove turns on and off. Corrosion over time can cause an ignition failure on the pilot.


----------



## Trouthead (May 20, 2017)

There used to be Hearthstone's with a pilot light. I own one, a Santa Fe that was installed in fall of 2010.  It has run flawless ever since. It is our main source of heat in a very cold part of Wyoming. I use a Skytech wireless programmable thermostat that runs on batteries and does not require AC power.  If they are looking used Hearthstone is a possibility.


----------



## Taargon (May 31, 2017)

I'm not sure if you have this in your area or not, but check out the Continental CDSV280.
It's 30,000 BTU, No electricity required & it's a millivolt system. Perfect for someone living off the grid.
If you do have a generator, there is a heat activated fan built in the unit as well.


----------



## Heatsource (Jun 7, 2017)

hearthstone champlain is avail w/ sit valve and standing pilot
other models will work with no power, just add batteries and of course the blower doesn't work....


----------



## stovelark (Jun 25, 2017)

For all's info-  Jotul and Hearthstone are still available in standing pilot and IPI flame control.  The Standing pilot versions are about 100-150 dollars less.  Jotul is still making a couple of bv or natural vent models as well (GF300 and GF400)  The Westport (GF500 is SP or IPI, no bv version.)

Just realized power was mentioned-  of course the sp versions do not require any power unless the optional blower is installed.  The IPI version uses ac power to run the IPI electronics, but has a backup battery pack supply if power is out.  This battery pack will supply power for the IPI for about 30 days.
The IPI units from Jotul can be remotely controlled (blower, pilot, flame modulation, int lighting) if the upgrade kit is purchased.  Hearthsone has most of their stoves now equipped with blowers and the remote, so it tends to make them seem more expensive than Jotul, but comparably equipped, Jotul is around 200 dollars less than their HS counterpart.    Hope this helps.


----------



## WoodyIsGoody (Jun 29, 2017)

begreen said:


> Good question. I was wondering the same thing. The Valor appears to modulate the output, but I'm not sure. If not, the heat is modulated with the external thermostat, much like a home furnace. That would be ok as their main concern is back up heat to prevent pipe freezing if away and the power goes out. When home they heat 24/7 with wood.



I had the same concerns with my cabin. I really dislike bottled gas even if I don't have to cart it in so I went a different route. I installed a mini-split heat pump with wi-fi remote control. This way, if a damaging storm is forecast and/or temps well below freezing, I can turn the heat up a day or two before the power fails. Otherwise I leave the cabin unheated. Once heated to 70 degrees, it's good for at least a week of a punishing winter storm with power failure before temps drop enough to worry about freezing pipes. Pretty rare to have a power failure lasting more than a week.  And heat from the heat pump costs around 1/3 that made from propane. I have a back-up plan to that also. The entire cabin is plumbed in pex "a" which has excellent freeze resistance without splitting. Chances are, once it thaws out, it's business as normal, no damage.

My utility bills are very low and no propane to deal with! As an added bonus, I have a very low cost of heat to  take the chill off during the shoulder season when a fire doesn't make sense.  Oh, I can also cool the cabin down if I want respite from 90+ degree heat wave.


----------



## gribbled (Jul 3, 2017)

We are looking for an NG freestanding stove for boost heat for an 832 sqft downstairs family room (finished and well insulated).  I want a standing pilot stove.  My local options are Jotul GF 300 Allagash or GF 400 Sebago (out of those I'd choose the Sebago for faster heatup) and an Empire DVP-30-CC30B.   We want a blower and it will be a corner DV install.

Shockingly the warranty is better on the Empire... but the Jotul certainly has the name.  

I can't find much online about the Empire.  We were all set on it in the store till the salesman pushed on it and it "rocked" left and right on its feet.  The legs are kind of loosely attached.  Not a reason not to buy but was unsettling.   Does anyone have any insight between these stoves?  Love to hear Dasky's opinion.

Happy Independence Day to all!

dave

PS - efficiency isn't a main concern as this is just for boost heat and gas is pretty cheap now.   I'm looking for quality, reliability, quiet fan, etc.


----------



## Mainely Saws (Sep 1, 2017)

I have an older Lopi Berkshire that I am happy with ( standing pilot with thermostat ) ..............


----------



## BeachBumm (Dec 19, 2017)

begreen said:


> I have a friend that is looking into freestanding gas (LP) direct vent stoves to serve as a backup source of heat. This is in a remote location. Because they will be using bottled gas that they will have to haul in, a battery ignition pilot would be preferable to a standing pilot and efficiency is quite important. Size would be in the 10K-25K BTU range (min-max).
> 
> Good design, serviceability, reliability and looks are all additional plusses. They have looked at Valor so far. Wondering about Jotul GV400, Hearthstone Waitsfield or other suggestions?




Begreen, What gas stove did your friend finally choose?


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 19, 2017)

gribbled said:


> We are looking for an NG freestanding stove for boost heat for an 832 sqft downstairs family room (finished and well insulated).  I want a standing pilot stove.  My local options are Jotul GF 300 Allagash or GF 400 Sebago (out of those I'd choose the Sebago for faster heatup) and an Empire DVP-30-CC30B.   We want a blower and it will be a corner DV install.
> 
> Shockingly the warranty is better on the Empire... but the Jotul certainly has the name.
> 
> ...




Geez, sorry I just saw this. I REALLY like the Jotul gas units. They ARE quality & I had a GF600 Firelight until my sister needed a gas stove because she couldn't handle wood any more. I kinda wish I still had it. Anyway, I don't know if they've changed since I left the industry in 2011, other than they have gone to an IPI system. Haven't heard any feedback - positive OR negative - on how good that IPI system is, but I'd like to think that the quality is STILL there.


----------



## begreen (Dec 19, 2017)

BeachBumm said:


> Begreen, What gas stove did your friend finally choose?


They're working on another project right now and haven't decided. I've recommended Jotuls to them.


----------



## stovelark (Dec 19, 2017)

I would also highly recommend Jotul gas stoves, they are as good as it gets.  Someone mentioned Empire DV stoves, for the money spent they seem to be a good stove too.  I recently got a VF Empire for a customer (could not talk them out of it)-  they love it.  They make SP and IPI stoves.


----------

